# I've gone and done it now !



## gredpe3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Just ordered the Grizzly 0705,already have recieved a starter kit from LMS. I have gotten lost looking at cutters and slitters and all that.So first things first,get the machine in place and then worry about the rest.This will be my first mill/drill so the learning curve will be straight up.:bitingnails:
Eddie


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 3, 2014)

Start with the basics, take things slow, and read everything you can find. And above all, have fun! 

Bill


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 3, 2014)

… and get a lot of HDPE and Delrin scraps to learn, before to move to stainless steel  !


----------



## gredpe3 (Jul 3, 2014)

I do have a good bit of Corian counter top material,thought that might be good to do some practice on.
Eddie


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 3, 2014)

congratulations on the new mill
you will have hundreds of hours of fun!!!
be sure to post pics and let us know when you get it!!


----------



## Fairbanks (Jul 4, 2014)

Congratulations, have fun and be safe!


----------



## gredpe3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got the shipping confirmation and delivery is set for Tuesday 7/8/14.Did a little cleaning and picked out the spot for it.I cannot wait,have not been this excited in awhile.This is rite up there with my Evenheat Oven and KMG Grinder.
Eddie


----------



## hukcats1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Congratulations! Still trying to raise funds to get my mill. Keep us posted when you receive it. I am really considering the 0704 or might jump to the 0755. Have fun with it but most importantly, be safe!

Howie


----------



## gredpe3 (Jul 7, 2014)

I got a call today from the Shipping Co.Scheduled to get my Machine tomorrow between 10am and 2pm.The lady was real nice and set it up to come to my Buisness address so i wont have to leave work and go home to recieve it.
Eddie


----------



## Andre (Jul 7, 2014)

Congrats! 

I'd start with aluminum as a practice materiel. VERY easy to machine and to learn with. Plastic gets too stingy and when it overheats it is a real mess.
Don't use composite countertop material, it ruins cutters (that's why laminate flush trim bits are carbide) and is one real mess to clean!


----------



## gredpe3 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey Andre, thanks for the tip on the counter top material.That was my first choice,I'll see if i can come up with some aluminum.
Eddie


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 7, 2014)

Congrats.  Keep us informed and post up some pics when you get it.

Mike.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 8, 2014)

Well today is tusday the 8th. Where is the Pics.


----------



## gredpe3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Got it home,work still to do.I'll try photos later .they are not cooperating this morn.
Eddie

- - - Updated - - -

one more try
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the base

- - - Updated - - -

the machine


----------



## gredpe3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok , I got the machine in it's spot and run through all the RPM ranges.It's broke in and ready to work.I played around with it alittle this past weekend to try and get the feel of the machine.The one thing that bothers me is the work height.With the vise bolted to the table it is about waist high. So now what ,move it and pour a riser pad or build a steel riser to go under the cabinet.Either way I must remedy this problem because I can not see what is going on without bending over in a uncomfortable position. I will keep you posted.
Eddie


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 21, 2014)

gredpe3 said:


> Ok , I got the machine in it's spot and run through all the RPM ranges.It's broke in and ready to work.I played around with it alittle this past weekend to try and get the feel of the machine.The one thing that bothers me is the work height.With the vise bolted to the table it is about waist high. So now what ,move it and pour a riser pad or build a steel riser to go under the cabinet.Either way I must remedy this problem because I can not see what is going on without bending over in a uncomfortable position. I will keep you posted.
> Eddie



There is nothing wrong with making your equipment your own by making them more comfortable to use.  I have found with nearly all of my equipment I have had to customize them to fit my comfort level.  I am 6'2" and my son is 6'4" so by adding some height it makes them much more comfortable to use.  My Jet 20" drill press I fabricated a 6" riser between the base and the column.  When I had originally ordered my PM932PDF I had planned on fabricating a riser out of 2"x4" tubing along with some adjustable feet to get me approx. 5-6" of height.  After changing my order to a PM935TV I still think I am going to do the same thing as I have a feeling it will still be low for me.

Mike.


----------



## Metalbender (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats on the new machine.  My suggestion is to build a riser with a drawer between the machine and base. Another way would be to ditch the original base and build a base to incorporate a drawer section from an old metal office desk. I say "old" because they were much stronger than the newer disposable versions. The base for my Grizzly 0720 is done this way as is my welding cart. The welding cart has a Lincoln 180c and Dynasty 200 dx side by side on top and lots of room for "stuff" in the drawers.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 21, 2014)

I just sit on a stool to run my G0704. It is a little lowe to stand up. But I don't mind sitting.:whistle:


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 6, 2014)

gredpe3 said:


> I do have a good bit of Corian counter top material,thought that might be good to do some practice on.
> Eddie



the corian will be great for playing around. i use it frequently in my work and it is easy enough to cut to not harm the machinery but it acts well in seeing what the mill will do.


----------

